
How can I protect myself from hackers if I want to start a blog? - quoraboy
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-protect-myself-from-hackers-if-I-want-to-start-a-blog?share=1
======
sarcasmatwork
Keep up with updates from the vendors. Patch monthly, audit passwords and
access. Dont use the same passwords etc.

------
jjjbokma
You might want to consider a static blog generator, which reduces the attack
surface significantly.

